# silva vs sonnen



## Holidays

I think Silva 2nd knockout....


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> I think Silva 2nd knockout....


You think Silva will be knocked out in the 2nd? I wouldn't put money on him not winning.


----------



## Holidays

no no...silva ko sonnen 2nd round...I'll say by knee, just like when he fought rich franklin


----------



## ryno1974

I say Silva delivers a vicious beat down that will drag on until the fourth round. Sonnen deserves one after all the smack talk.


----------



## Holidays

submission win is possible too by Silva on 2nd or 3rd round. if they go on the ground I think silva will submit sonnen.


----------



## Holidays

sonnen ground pounding silva...going to be a good fight afterall...and he stunt silva with a punch


----------



## Holidays

holly sh11t rd 1 & 2 for chael g n p


----------



## Holidays

wow sonnen was winning 4 out of 5 round gnp and he got submitted 5th round triangle choke


----------



## PACMAN

when does TheUltimateFighter start up, with GSP as a coach??


----------



## ryno1974

September sometime, not sure of the date yet.


----------



## PACMAN

ryno1974 said:


> September sometime, not sure of the date yet.


nooo I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## Holidays

PACMAN said:


> nooo I don't want to wait that long!


You can't wait for GSP to deliver a good old canadian beat down on Koscheck?


----------



## PACMAN

Holidays said:


> You can't wait for GSP to deliver a good old canadian beat down on Koscheck?


nope, I want to see it happen right now!

I wonder if it would be USvsCanada for the 2 teams.

That would be interesting


----------



## Holidays

hmm, if that happens team usa probably wins but GSP will still outwrestle Josh.


----------



## b.appel13

Holidays said:


> hmm, if that happens team usa probably wins but GSP will still outwrestle Josh.


GSP will ruin Kos. Gsp cant be touched, he is too well rounded for the WW, He is a HUGE 170, all lean muscle.

My opinon is he should jump to 185, Im a huge GSP fan and want to see some GOOD fights like he use to have. All his fights now are complete manhandling butt kicks.


----------



## Holidays

b.appel13 said:


> GSP will ruin Kos. Gsp cant be touched, he is too well rounded for the WW, He is a HUGE 170, all lean muscle.
> 
> My opinon is he should jump to 185, Im a huge GSP fan and want to see some GOOD fights like he use to have. All his fights now are complete manhandling butt kicks.


Yaa 185 and fight silva, that should be good. We can see Sonnen was winning until he was submitted but I don't think Silva can submit GSP. I think Anderson Silva's kryptonite is a good wrestler.


----------



## Holidays

b.appel13 said:


> GSP will ruin Kos.


GSP will ruin Kos again.


----------



## TBemba

I don't like watching half naked sweaty men rolling around and grabbing each other. ewww


----------



## b.appel13

TBemba said:


> I don't like watching half naked sweaty men rolling around and grabbing each other. ewww


LOL Ya some people see it that way, I love the sport, Use to compete before my first child. But one day ill get back into it, still train to stay in shape but dont fight any more. My son is wanting to get into it so when he turns 4 im going to get him involved.


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> I don't like watching half naked sweaty men rolling around and grabbing each other. ewww


lol...u scared? u scared when half naked men grab u? no martial arts? how about tight pants like in football or shorts like in rugby? lol, I like wrestling, I used to wrestle hightschool, port credit SS in mississauga, I did okay in ofsaa.


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> lol, I like wrestling, I used to wrestle hightschool, port credit SS in mississauga, I did okay in ofsaa.


I bet you do like Wrestling lol

I always tried to keep my wrestling limited to women 

Yes big half naked sweaty men scare me, Thats why I will never commit a crime I wouldn't like prison.....


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> I bet you do like Wrestling lol
> 
> I always tried to keep my wrestling limited to women
> 
> Yes big half naked sweaty men scare me, Thats why I will never commit a crime I wouldn't like prison.....


I bet you think like that


----------



## Darkside

Nothing wrong with grabbing naked men. I'm not sure that constitutes as sport thought. lol


----------



## TBemba

Darkside said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing naked men. I'm not sure that constitutes as sport thought. lol


Nope nothing wrong with it if thats what you like I say enjoy. I just don't really care for it it makes me uncomfortable.

Beating the life out of each other for amusement of others ( too close to dog fighting )


----------



## Holidays

lol...well if you're not into martial arts, then what can I say. real martial arts aren't like street fighter game where you can just throw fireball and not touching your opponent.


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> lol...well if you're not into martial arts, then what can I say. real martial arts aren't like street fighter game where you can just throw fireball and not touching your opponent.


Problem is that this is not a game it is real life and these guys are hurting each other or do you think it's like WWE and it's all a performance?


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> Problem is that this is not a game it is real life and these guys are hurting each other or do you think it's like WWE and it's all a performance?


Some sports can result in injury, boxing, kickboxing, mma, football, rugby and even hockey...if you're not into this kinda thing, you won't see any value.


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> Some sports can result in injury, boxing, kickboxing, mma, football, rugby and even hockey...if you're not into this kinda thing, you won't see any value.


Oh I played many Sports over the years and I never seen the value in getting injured.

I also found that I never liked getting punched in the face too much either.


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> Oh I played many Sports over the years and I never seen the value in getting injured.
> 
> I also found that I never liked getting punched in the face too much either.


what kinda sports do you play


----------



## DaFishMan

I want to see GSP win in a big way against Kos. UFC is the only sport I watch


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> what kinda sports do you play


Used to Play Football as a Defensive halfback and Rugby as a Loosehead prop

Some Racquetball after I finished school.


----------



## ryno1974

TBemba said:


> Used to Play Football as a Defensive halfback


That explains it, you never played any contact sports........

And they are arent "hurting each other" any more than any other contact sport. Its not like someone getting jumped and beaten up, it is two athletes competing with each other. They abuse they take is their own choice. They can defend against and therefore not take any (prefered) or tap out to stop it. No one is forcing anyone into it.

There have been more deaths associated with Football and Hockey by far than with MMA.


----------



## Darkside

ryno1974 said:


> That explains it, you never played any contact sports........
> 
> And they are arent "hurting each other" any more than any other contact sport. Its not like someone getting jumped and beaten up, it is two athletes competing with each other. They abuse they take is their own choice. They can defend against and therefore not take any (prefered) or tap out to stop it. No one is forcing anyone into it.
> 
> There have been more deaths associated with Football and Hockey by far than with MMA.


As MMA and the UFC progress to become more mainstream and begin to resemble a regulated sport the more we're likely to see fights like the GSP smother. As the fighters and coaches begin to fully feel out the rules, most smart fighters will begin to take the low risk avenues to win, even if they aren't exciting.
The problem with the UFC is that Dana White spends so much time and effort resisting the transition from bloodbath to organized sport. Eventually the UFC will outgrow Dana and will need to effect some sort of policy change.
I watch UFC, I like UFC, don't get me wrong, but its no longer "Ultimate" Fighting, the rules they have in place to protect the athletes prevent that. And as far as a sport goes, there is no clear defined path to the top of the ladder. The fights are picked all at random to produce the most entertaining spectacle for the audience.
Until the UFC and MMA standardize the path to the top I can't really consider it a proper sport, it just doesn't have the proper structure.


----------



## Darkside

ryno1974 said:


> There have been more deaths associated with Football and Hockey by far than with MMA.


This is a particularly bad stat, as significantly more people play Football and Hockey when compared to MMA. LOL


----------



## TBemba

+1 it is more Sports Entertainment like WWE Pick the fights and match ups and weight it so a certain character will win. Promote the character as well. Like GSP if he is on the Reality show he will not fight for over a year. No one can challenge him for the title.


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> Used to Play Football as a Defensive halfback and Rugby as a Loosehead prop
> 
> Some Racquetball after I finished school.


Middle linebacker, wrestling, tae kwon do and karate. I really respect all UFC fighters - they fight for a living...enough respect! Anyway some people are borned to love to talk, to build or to fight. If its not in you to fight, then that's okay but respect them and the sport - thats what they love to do and chose to do for a living...enough said...RESPECT!


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> This is a particularly bad stat, as significantly more people play Football and Hockey when compared to MMA. LOL


nah all hearsay how can you say bad stat do you have the actual ratio? the good stat


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> nah all hearsay how can you say bad stat do you have the actual ratio? the good stat


It is a bad stat because its so often taken out of context. How many people who die on the rink suffer a heart attack in their 60's? I'm sure data like this is included in the total count. LOL


----------



## TBemba

Also We have no idea what the long term effects will be on these knuckleheads


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> It is a bad stat because its so often taken out of context. How many people who die on the rink suffer a heart attack in their 60's? I'm sure data like this is included in the total count. LOL


what are you talking about? who died in the rink? lol where do you get your stat? left brain?


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> Also We have no idea what the long term effects will be on these knuckleheads


okay knuckleheads caller, what do you do for a livin?


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> what are you talking about? who died in the rink? lol where do you get your stat? left brain?


Its pretty common to have AEDs in rinks. They use them to defibrillate patients. A quick search on Google drums up tons of hits. Where do you get your stats to prove me otherwise? The UFC?


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Its pretty common to have AEDs in rinks. They use them to defibrillate patients. A quick search on Google drums up tons of hits. Where do you get your stats to prove me otherwise? The UFC?


ryno1974 says "There have been more deaths associated with Football and Hockey by far than with MMA." and you said "This is a particularly bad stat"...well prove it. prove it that there are more death in MMA than in hockey or football


----------



## Holidays

ryno1974 said:


> There have been more deaths associated with Football and Hockey by far than with MMA.





Darkside said:


> This is a particularly bad stat, as significantly more people play Football and Hockey when compared to MMA. LOL


remember?


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> okay knuckleheads caller, what do you do for a livin?


You are to funny 

Why care what I think... I was actually saying it as a complement (Knuckleheads)

But understand many Hockey players suffer serious concussions and suffer long lasting effects from them for the rest of their lives. Look at boxers and plenty of them have died in the ring or shortly after a fight. The UFC fighters fight with less padding on their gloves then boxers. Also consider they use their knees and leg kicks to the body and the head. I don't even want to think about the elbows to the head or the choking out (making most of these guys shit themselves in the ring) When you go out you can loss all bodily function.

There are studies of how the effects repeat hitting of linemen in football is causing real issues.

WWE Wrestlers (entertainers) suffer horrible deaths and injuries from preforming their stunts and they are choreographed.

Stupid sport I am happy it is still banned in Ontario.


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> You are to funny
> 
> Why care what I think... I was actually saying it as a complement (Knuckleheads)
> 
> But understand many Hockey players suffer serious concussions and suffer long lasting effects from them for the rest of their lives. Look at boxers and plenty of them have died in the ring or shortly after a fight. The UFC fighters fight with less padding on their gloves then boxers. Also consider they use their knees and leg kicks to the body and the head. I don't even want to think about the elbows to the head or the choking out (making most of these guys shit themselves in the ring) When you go out you can loss all bodily function.
> 
> There are studies of how the effects repeat hitting of linemen in football is causing real issues.
> 
> WWE Wrestlers (entertainers) suffer horrible deaths and injuries from preforming their stunts and they are choreographed.
> 
> Stupid sport I am happy it is still banned in Ontario.


You're not into hard hitting sport, lol wrestling women...lol...you're funnier.


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> remember?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_hockey#Number_of_registered_players_by_country
500,000 people play our sport through registered bodies, this doesn't cover all the pickup games people play.
Apparently there are about 3.5 million people who play American Football and about 240 million play regular football.(Wikipedia) I'd be surprised if the total for MMA is more than 40 thousand. 
Not to mention all of the deaths in MMA that occur out of North America. Wikipedia says that at least 68 people have died in Venezuela between 2001-2007 as a result of practice or competition. I'm sure that's actually a greater percentage of death to participants especially in young healthy individuals. You guys were the ones who made the claim. All I said is that its a bad statistic and this is why.
LOL These are highly trained athletes in their prime, not a bunch of senior hockey players who are at the game just for the beer they get to share afterwords.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_hockey#Number_of_registered_players_by_country
> 500,000 people play our sport through registered bodies, this doesn't cover all the pickup games people play.
> Apparently there are about 3.5 million people who play American Football and about 240 million play regular football.(Wikipedia) I'd be surprised if the total for MMA is more than 40 thousand.
> Not to mention all of the deaths in MMA that occur out of North America. Wikipedia says that at least 68 people have died in Venezuela between 2001-2007 as a result of practice or competition. I'm sure that's actually a greater percentage of death to participants especially in young healthy individuals. You guys were the ones who made the claim. All I said is that its a bad statistic and this is why.
> LOL These are highly trained athletes in their prime, not a bunch of senior hockey players who are at the game just for the beer they get to share afterwords.


still no comparison, how many died in North america from MMA vs hockey vs football? Wikipedia says that at least 68 people have died in Venezuela between 2001-2007 as a result of practice or competition... practice what? where is the link?


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> still no comparison, how many died in North america from MMA vs hockey vs football? Wikipedia says that at least 68 people have died in Venezuela between 2001-2007 as a result of practice or competition... practice what? where is the link?


Wikipedia, under MMA.


----------



## Darkside

Here ya go. 

Its an older reference, but not bad for Wikipedia.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Its an older reference, but not bad for Wikipedia.


There you go highlighted for ya

KEY POINTS
• Mixed martial arts (MMA) has changed since
the first MMA matches in the United States
and now has increased safety regulations and
sanctioning.
• MMA competitions have an overall high rate
of injury.
*• There have been no MMA deaths in the
United States.*• The knockout (KO) rate in MMA appears to
be lower than the KO rate of boxing matches.
• MMA must continue to be supervised by
properly trained medical professionals and
referees to ensure fighter safety in the future.


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> There you go highlighted for ya
> 
> KEY POINTS
> • Mixed martial arts (MMA) has changed since
> the first MMA matches in the United States
> and now has increased safety regulations and
> sanctioning.
> • MMA competitions have an overall high rate
> of injury.
> *• There have been no MMA deaths in the
> United States.*• The knockout (KO) rate in MMA appears to
> be lower than the KO rate of boxing matches.
> • MMA must continue to be supervised by
> properly trained medical professionals and
> referees to ensure fighter safety in the future.


I did say it was an older article. Things have changed as more people compete in MMA more people will end up as casualties, which was my point to begin with.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> I did say it was an older article. Things have changed as more people compete in MMA more people will end up as casualties, which was my point to begin with.


okay where is the 68 death in venez? how many death in football and hockey?

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&q=death+hockey&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=c865ba293bc74600


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> okay where is the 68 death in venez? how many death in football and hockey?
> 
> http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&q=death+hockey&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=c865ba293bc74600


There will be a proportional increase of deaths that relates to the length of time a sport has been played and the number of people that have played it. That was my point. Hockey has been around for over 100 years millions of people play and have played it at some point in time. If MMA ever gets as popular I'm sure that it'll have the same rise in casualties. I'm not sure what you're trying to show with that link other than Tim Horton died in a car accident.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> There will be a proportional increase of deaths that relates to the length of time a sport has been played and the number of people that have played it. That was my point. Hockey has been around for over 100 years millions of people play and have played it at some point in time. If MMA ever gets as popular I'm sure that it'll have the same rise in casualties. I'm not sure what you're trying to show with that link other than Tim Horton died in a car accident.


well....okay...the idea is comparing deaths for a specific period of time between mma vs hockey vs football? what did you think? what did you remember?


----------



## Darkside

4 people have died in the last 20 years in hockey as a result of on ice injuries. More people play hockey than do MMA. 3 people have died as a direct result of injuries sustained in MMA. I'm sure if you relate the amount of professional athletes who engage in MMA it doesn't even come close to those who play hockey. Hence MMA would be more a more dangerous sport correcting for overall participants.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> 4 people have died in the last 20 years in hockey as a result of on ice injuries. More people play hockey than do MMA. 3 people have died as a direct result of injuries sustained in MMA. I'm sure if you relate the amount of professional athletes who engage in MMA it doesn't even come close to those who play hockey. Hence MMA would be more a more dangerous sport correcting for overall participants.


whose the 3rd one? how many players in hockey and mma? where is the 68 death in venezuela??


----------



## Darkside

"31-year-old Douglas Dedge of Chipley, Fla. passed away on March 18, 1998, from severe brain injuries suffered in a match two days earlier at a non-sanctioned event called World Super Challenge in Kiev, Ukraine. Dedge had passed out in a training session leading up to the fight, but went through with the match anyway." http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-fighterdeath120207

Regardless of unsanctioned deaths in Venezuela. There is still proportionately more danger competing in professional MMA compared to Hockey.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> "31-year-old Douglas Dedge of Chipley, Fla. passed away on March 18, 1998, from severe brain injuries suffered in a match two days earlier at a non-sanctioned event called World Super Challenge in Kiev, Ukraine. Dedge had passed out in a training session leading up to the fight, but went through with the match anyway." http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-fighterdeath120207
> 
> Regardless of unsanctioned deaths in Venezuela. There is still proportionately more danger competing in professional MMA compared to Hockey.


nah...dedge..that's not sanction, so you made that up about the 68 deaths?


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> nah...dedge..that's not sanction, so you made that up about the 68 deaths?


I said it was in wikipedia, under MMA, don't be lazy look it up youself.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> I said it was in wikipedia, under MMA, don't be lazy look it up youself.


nah its not there, you made it up


----------



## Holidays

football

so 4 for hockey 3 for football and 2 for mma, so Ryno's right


----------



## Darkside

Woops I miss read it! My bad! Boxing is bad for you!

Regardless MMA, its more dangerous than Hockey.


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> football
> 
> so 4 for hockey 3 for football and 2 for mma, so Ryno's right


Only 1 in the time frame of te last 20 years, the amount of time MMA has been around. Also, MANY more people play football than either Hockey or MMA. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Woops I miss read it! My bad! Boxing is bad for you!
> 
> Regardless MMA, its more dangerous than Hockey.


yeep...thought so....not even ufc...then we should count college football...not just nfl and college hockey. and how many matches/games are there? how many fighters/players? nah...Ryno's right. you missed alot of thing lol


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Only 1 in the time frame of te last 20 years, the amount of time MMA has been around. Also, MANY more people play football than either Hockey or MMA. Thanks for the support.


many? how many? wishing support?


----------



## Darkside

3.5 Million play Football: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_play_American_football

I already posted the link for Hockey.

I can't find one for MMA, but if there was something worth counting it would be on the internet.


----------



## Holidays

No death in UFC since its beginning in 93.

NFL

San Francisco 49er backup offensive lineman Thomas Herrion died after a preseason game in 2005. Minnesota Viking offensive lineman Corey Stringer died of heatstroke after a training camp practice in 2001. Prior to that St. Louis Cardinal tight end J.V. Cain died of a heart attack in traning camp in 1979 and Chuck Hughes, receiver for the Detroit Lions, died on the field of a heart attack during a game in 1971.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> 3.5 Million play Football: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_play_American_football
> 
> I already posted the link for Hockey.
> 
> I can't find one for MMA, but if there was something worth counting it would be on the internet.


lol...this is everyone including kiddies playing in the park lol


----------



## Darkside

Here is my point we'll use your numbers. About 3.5 million people play football right now. Since 1982, 325 men and boys have died playing football. Since MMA has really only been around 17 years in any capacity, We'll correct the # of football related deaths. We get 212.5 deaths for 17 years of football. I know there are far more people who have played in the last 17 years than 5 million, but that's a figure I haven't looked up.

So with a number of 212.5 deaths per 3.5 million participants we have a death rate of 6.07*10^-5 per participant.

Now since we've considered all the highschool and college cases we'll also include the single unsanctioned death in MMA.

In order for MMA to have the same rate of death as American Foot Ball it would have to have 3/ 6.07*10^-5 people participating. There would be 49423 people in MMA currently.

Now the number of games played vs fights per year would change this even further. So would the separation of practices from actual games.

My original point stands. The more people that participate in a sport the more casualties are bound to happen.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> 3.5 Million play Football: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_play_American_football
> 
> I already posted the link for Hockey.
> 
> I can't find one for MMA, but if there was something worth counting it would be on the internet.





Holidays said:


> lol...this is everyone including kiddies playing in the park lol


if we're including kiddies playing football, we should also include TBemba wrestling women...lol...just kidding just kidding

http://andykaufman.jvlnet.com/akfaq.htm


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Here is my point we'll use your numbers. About 3.5 million people play football right now. Since 1982, 325 men and boys have died playing football. Since MMA has really only been around 17 years in any capacity, We'll correct the # of football related deaths. We get 212.5 deaths for 17 years of football. I know there are far more people who have played in the last 17 years than 5 million, but that's a figure I haven't looked up.
> 
> So with a number of 212.5 deaths per 3.5 million participants we have a death rate of 6.07*10^-5 per participant.
> 
> Now since we've considered all the highschool and college cases we'll also include the single unsanctioned death in MMA.
> 
> In order for MMA to have the same rate of death as American Foot Ball it would have to have 3/ 6.07*10^-5 people participating. There would be 49423 people in MMA currently.
> 
> Now the number of games played vs fights per year would change this even further. So would the separation of practices from actual games.
> 
> My original point stands. The more people that participate in a sport the more casualties are bound to happen.


lol...nah 3.5 millions include little kiddies...nah professionally.


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> No death in UFC since its beginning in 93.
> 
> NFL
> 
> San Francisco 49er backup offensive lineman Thomas Herrion died after a preseason game in 2005. Minnesota Viking offensive lineman Corey Stringer died of heatstroke after a training camp practice in 2001. Prior to that St. Louis Cardinal tight end J.V. Cain died of a heart attack in traning camp in 1979 and Chuck Hughes, receiver for the Detroit Lions, died on the field of a heart attack during a game in 1971.


The only person to ever die in the NHL was Bill Masterton in 1968. And you can bet that the technology available in 1968 didn't offer him much of a chance in hospital.


----------



## Darkside

Holidays said:


> lol...nah 3.5 millions include little kiddies...nah professionally.


Are you sure? Are you wishing this stat? LOL I'll tell you what if you can find the number of people who actually train for MMA I'll reverse the equation for you. Until then its just conjecture.


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> The only person to ever die in the NHL was Bill Masterton in 1968. And you can bet that the technology available in 1968 didn't offer him much of a chance in hospital.


well 0 for UFC


----------



## Holidays

Darkside said:


> Are you sure? LOL


3.5 million? did you even think where that number came from? did it include pee wee football? lol..you're going to include that in your stat? then I want TBemba wrestling women included in the mma stat he's still alive lol, again I am only kidding okay


----------



## Holidays

yaa there aren't 3.5 millions players in nfl


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> also include TBemba wrestling women...lol...just kidding just kidding
> 
> http://andykaufman.jvlnet.com/akfaq.htm


You poor guys, When I was a young buck I must have dated some pretty fiesty girls cuz most of them wanted to wrestle me to the carpet and then things went X-Rated.

I never complained I just took my punishment 

They treated me lilke a piece of meat.....


----------



## DaFishMan

You call that punishment ? ROFL


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> You poor guys, When I was a young buck I must have dated some pretty fiesty girls cuz most of them wanted to wrestle me to the carpet and then things went X-Rated.
> 
> I never complained I just took my punishment
> 
> They treated me lilke a piece of meat.....


More like an expensive punishment eheh...


----------



## TBemba

WWE Rasler dead at 29 http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2010/08/13/15015376.html


----------



## PACMAN

Darkside said:


> I said it was in wikipedia, under MMA, don't be lazy look it up youself.


lol you have the onus to prove your point!


----------



## Holidays

Rematch between these two should be good. Sonnen definately has alot of potential, just have to finish...which is ofcourse the hardest part is to finish silva.


----------



## b.appel13

There have been no deaths in UFC there have been deaths in MMA. 

UFC refs catch alot of slack for "early stoppage" But that is the reason UFC is far better then the smaller MMA organizations. 

Infact I believe 3 PPV ago there was a huge call, there was 7 seconds left and the fighter who led the fight to a 30-28 victory was getting beat up hard. Ref stopped it instead of letting him take a 7 second beating to win. In the post fight press conferance the press was grilling Dana on the call. Dana went on to say we tell our refs not to pay attention to the time, pay attention to the fighters. If a fighter is out and unable to defend himself he is beat the fight is over. 

One week before that PPV a fighter died after the ref in the other mma organization was more focused on the time rather then the fighter, saw there was seconds left and let the fight goto the bell. 

Dana white is the reason the UFC is where it is, he will always be with the ufc and the ufc will never outgrow dana white. Look at semtex, he punched kos way after the bell, that night his contract was ripped up and he will NEVER be in the UFC again. Dana wants to regulate MMA. He knows that people will associate anything bad in MMA with UFC which is just wrong. 

Its ok for people to dislike the UFC and your going to get that with any sport. Some people dont like hockey, football and so on. 

Its a sport and things happen in sports, some people die, others get badly hurt. All you can do is maintain a good set of rules and make sure they are followed. 

In the silva sonnen fight people are saying he didnt tap, (He does the famous 2 smack tap and then say you didnt tap) The ref got alot of boos until they showed the replay. So to those saying the UFC is a bloodsport and all that, im sorry but im going to have to say your wrong and if you would please look at the rules of UFC as well as watch a few clips. The refs are on top of things.


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> You are to funny
> 
> Why care what I think... I was actually saying it as a complement (Knuckleheads)
> 
> But understand many Hockey players suffer serious concussions and suffer long lasting effects from them for the rest of their lives. Look at boxers and plenty of them have died in the ring or shortly after a fight. The UFC fighters fight with less padding on their gloves then boxers. Also consider they use their knees and leg kicks to the body and the head. I don't even want to think about the elbows to the head or the choking out (making most of these guys shit themselves in the ring) When you go out you can loss all bodily function.
> 
> There are studies of how the effects repeat hitting of linemen in football is causing real issues.
> 
> WWE Wrestlers (entertainers) suffer horrible deaths and injuries from preforming their stunts and they are choreographed.
> 
> Stupid sport I am happy it is still banned in Ontario.


So...Mr. inter-gender wrestler   , guess what? brace yourself, no better yet are you sitting down? Don't read this while you're walking or driving now.

Here is the news flash:

UFC is coming to Toronto - that's right you heard it here..lol..http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/08/14/15024406.html


----------



## TBemba

Holidays said:


> So...Mr. inter-gender wrestler   , guess what? brace yourself, no better yet are you sitting down? Don't read this while you're walking or driving now.
> 
> Here is the news flash:
> 
> UFC is coming to Toronto - that's right you heard it here..lol..http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/08/14/15024406.html


It's a sad day... What next Cock fighting?


----------



## b.appel13

its about damn time, No more basement matches at gyms and what not. 

There can FINALLY be sanctioned fights. 

I also believe the people who are STRONGLY against it rather then just saying it isnt for them are afraid to get in the cage. 

What you say tbemba? Wanna go 3 rounds? (For the record im joking and not trolling)


----------



## Holidays

b.appel13 said:


> its about damn time, No more basement matches at gyms and what not.
> 
> There can FINALLY be sanctioned fights.
> 
> I also believe the people who are STRONGLY against it rather then just saying it isnt for them are afraid to get in the cage.
> 
> What you say tbemba? Wanna go 3 rounds? (For the record im joking and not trolling)


Unless you're a woman, he won't go...


----------



## b.appel13

thats a shame, Im so stoked we can have sanctioned fights. 

I might have to talk to the place I train and try and get a fight. Very happy about this decision.

GSP V Silva, dana white has been saying he wanted to save that fight for toronto.


----------



## Holidays

b.appel13 said:


> thats a shame, Im so stoked we can have sanctioned fights.
> 
> I might have to talk to the place I train and try and get a fight. Very happy about this decision.
> 
> GSP V Silva, dana white has been saying he wanted to save that fight for toronto.


oh man, that would be awesome, GSP vs Silva, GSP can finish em on the ground


----------



## TBemba

Sorry b.appel13 I just seen your post. I usually don't because I have you on my Ignore list


----------



## b.appel13

TBemba said:


> Sorry b.appel13 I just seen your post. I usually don't because I have you on my Ignore list


Its all good, so what you say? wanna go 3 rounds I know a few gyms in the gta that would give up some free cage time.


----------

